# Neon blue dwarf gourami



## Deanna01

I got a picture of one of my new neon blue dwarf gourami peeking out from behind a plant. I thought it wasn't too bad for a phone picture and wanted to enter it in the monthly contest, but the contest forums don't seem to be operative. Here you go!


----------



## Neil D

Aww love him!


----------



## Bongox3

Very nice all around....lil guy looks top notch and environment looks great!!! Well done!!!


----------



## Deanna01

Thank you! I enjoy watching them, though I made the mistake of getting three males. :-/ I'm actually worried about them getting hurt or killed.


----------

